# Freehand 10 verborgene Zeichen einblenden wie?



## kaddi (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann man in Freehand 10 verborgene Zeichen einblenden
ohne den Texteditor benutzen zu müssen?
Kann leider nichts in der Hilfe finden.
Weiss jemand von Euch wie's geht?

gruss kaddi


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Weiss grad nicht, was Du genau mit "verborgenen Zeichen" meinst? 
Sonderzeichen: Lassen sich unter Text --> Sonderzeichen einblenden, aber dürfte nicht das sein, was Du suchst.
Ansonsten schau in die Zeichentabelle von Windows, da finden sich einige Zeichen.

Wenn ich bei beiden Dingen daneben liege, erläutere uns doch noch einmal Dein Problem genau.

Danke fürs Zuhören
ALF


----------



## kaddi (7. Mai 2004)

*Sonderzeichen einblenden*

Hallo ALF,
ich meine mit dem einblenden zum Beispiel Leerzeichen und Enterzeichen.
Ich will gucken, ob ich zuviel oder zuwenig zeichen zwichen den buchstaben habe.
Übrigens die Funktion verborgene zeichen einblenden gibts bei Freehand nicht. hab jedenfalls keine gefunden nur den texteditor halt und das ist ziemlich umständlich bei langen Texten.

Gruss katrin


----------



## Fey (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, scheinbar funktioniert das nur, wenn du den Text im Editor editierst.

Also Textfeld markieren und dann unter Text > Editor. Dort ein Häckchen bei "Unsichtbares einblenden". Was anderes habe ich leider auch nicht gefunden.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

